# Colonial Brewing South West Sour clone



## heyhey (12/3/19)

Just wondering if anyone could lead me in the direction of a recipe for the CBCo South West Sour.


----------



## Milhouse (12/3/19)

Email them and ask them. I emailed them asking about what goes into their IPA and where I could get the sour. Their head brewer emailed me back and was quite forthcoming with the malt bill and what hops go into in. I also heard back from the sales manager as to where I could get the sour. If you do I would be quite interested what the response is. 

I am quite a fan of the sour and my local Dan Murphy now stocks it which is great as previously I had to make a 15 minute detour on the way home from work to get it.

I am a fan of the conical beers and it's a bonus their 6 packs are priced similar to others' 4 packs. And the full aperture cans are awesome.


----------



## BlueLine (12/6/19)

Heyhey did you have any luck mate? I've just begun drinking them and I am hooked. Would love to give it a go.


----------



## ilovesourbeeeer (16/4/20)

Milhouse said:


> Email them and ask them. I emailed them asking about what goes into their IPA and where I could get the sour. Their head brewer emailed me back and was quite forthcoming with the malt bill and what hops go into in. I also heard back from the sales manager as to where I could get the sour. If you do I would be quite interested what the response is.
> 
> I am quite a fan of the sour and my local Dan Murphy now stocks it which is great as previously I had to make a 15 minute detour on the way home from work to get it.
> 
> I am a fan of the conical beers and it's a bonus their 6 packs are priced similar to others' 4 packs. And the full aperture cans are awesome.



Hey there, late to this thread. Do you have the recipe to brew the CBC Co Sour Beer? Interested in giving this a go. PM me if you have it.

Cheers.


----------



## Milhouse (17/4/20)

ilovesourbeeeer said:


> Hey there, late to this thread. Do you have the recipe to brew the CBC Co Sour Beer? Interested in giving this a go. PM me if you have it.
> 
> Cheers.


I didn't ask about the sour recipe, just where to get it. As is suggested to heyhey maybe email them and ask them? 

I asked about for some pointers on the IPA and got a more detailed response than i expected. I like knowing what is in the beer that i drink but I think you have to be respectful in the way you ask as it is their intellectual property and livelihood.


----------



## ilovesourbeeeer (21/4/20)

Milhouse said:


> I didn't ask about the sour recipe, just where to get it. As is suggested to heyhey maybe email them and ask them?
> 
> I asked about for some pointers on the IPA and got a more detailed response than i expected. I like knowing what is in the beer that i drink but I think you have to be respectful in the way you ask as it is their intellectual property and livelihood.


Thank MH, will followup.


----------



## shacked (22/4/20)

If you can't get a recipe from the brewers then I suggest you start with a base berlinner weisse recipe (usually 60% pils / 40% wheat but the website says the beer has munich in it, so maybe 50% pils, 40% wheat and 10% munich), go through the kettle souring process (but don't let it get too sour), boil and add Citra, Mosaic and Kohatu hops to the WP / end of the boil. Ferment with clean american ale yeast like US05.

Ref:








Colonial Brewing Co South West Sour


Colonial’s seasonal release program gives the brewers a chance to play around with local and fresh ingredients plus whatever happens to be on trend. In South West Sour’s case, the Indian summer gave the Margaret River team a chance to cast a gaze over the refreshing Berliner weisse style. The...




craftypint.com












The Range - Colonial Brewing Co


south west SOUR Margaret Rivers thirst quenching sour. Once a summer seasonal from our Margaret River Brewery in Western Australia’s South West, but now a year-round favourite. Pale, Wheat and Munich malts build a light body with a hint of sweetness and we partially ferment this with a natural...




www.colonialbrewingco.com.au


----------

